# Masterchef season 3



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Anybody watching?


----------



## babyfragthief (May 30, 2012)

yes, the judges are funny


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Recording but haven't started watching yet.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

My daughter kind of knows one of the contestants, Monti Carlo. Monti was a local radio personality and my daughter was an intern at the radio station.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Watching it. Judges seem inconsistent, but that could be just to create drama for the viewers.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Saw the first episode.

Nothing exciting so far except the blind girl. And while I think it is awesome she is doing what she loves, I can't help but be a little scared for her - cooking has got to be very difficult when you can't see.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

dthmj said:


> Nothing exciting so far except the blind girl. And while I think it is awesome she is doing what she loves, I can't help but be a little scared for her - cooking has got to be very difficult when you can't see.


She has one thing going for her -- she actually tastes what she's preparing. 

They seem to be mixing it up this time. People that I thought would be worthy are being rejected and vice versa.

The couple competing against each other will be interesting (if edited right ).


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

How is the blind lady going to compete, though- she'll have to stop the first moment they're sent to the pantry room to retrieve their ingredients.
It was a pity pass, sorry.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> How is the blind lady going to compete, though- she'll have to stop the first moment they're sent to the pantry room to retrieve their ingredients.
> It was a pity pass, sorry.


time will tell - she may surprise us.


----------



## Merrier (Jul 20, 2005)

According to this interview, it wasn't a pity pass. http://tv.msn.com/reality-tv/masterchef-gordon-ramsay/story/interview/

My biggest worry with how she'll do is speed. No matter how good she is, things will take her longer than other contestants.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> time will tell - she may surprise us.


True!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I haven't finished watching last night's ep yet (ep02), but I will definitely continue watching. Love the format. Love the judges.

Kudos to the blind girl. I hope she is able to do well. I cannot even imagine being totally blind and able to compete in such a thing (but then I'm very much NOT a competitive person anyway). 

From what I've seen in last night's ep so far, I was kind of bummed that Italian guy didn't make it through, as I liked him. Glad most of those cowboy types (gack) got the ax, except for the Mexican guy who I loved. Glad he made it through.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

"I hope he's not going to cook that"!!!!

I love the encouragement given to some of the cooks that didn't make it.

Felt a little bit sorry for the Italian guy who's mother was flown in, but didn't really like him that much anyway!

I must admit, I found myself really pulling for the blind girl. I hope she can keep up, but, as others have said, I have my doubts.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

dthmj said:


> Saw the first episode.
> 
> Nothing exciting so far except the blind girl. And while I think it is awesome she is doing what she loves, I can't help but be a little scared for her - cooking has got to be very difficult when you can't see.


She will stay on the show for as long as the producers want her there. Like most "reality" game shows, it's how you're viewed as a positive for ratings that keeps around. Cooking has nothing to do with it, that's just the window dressing. Some of this type show are subtle manipulated (Survivor, Amazing Race), some are flat out fake (American Idol, Dancing with the stars, any cooking show from Food network, anything with Gordon Ramsey in it). Not to say the "contestants" don't have talent, just that talent is not the reason you're there or will win. Reality is reality, TV is not.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> How is the blind lady going to compete, though- she'll have to stop the first moment they're sent to the pantry room to retrieve their ingredients.


They might make a reasonable accommodation of having someone to fetch ingredients off the shelf for her as she tells them what she needs.

She'll kick butt on the mystery food competitions.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Merrier said:


> According to this interview, it wasn't a pity pass. http://tv.msn.com/reality-tv/masterchef-gordon-ramsay/story/interview/
> 
> My biggest worry with how she'll do is speed. No matter how good she is, things will take her longer than other contestants.


I'm sure her strategy would be to use fewer ingredients/techniques and focus on execution and taste. Being blind and not in your own kitchen is a big hurdle but she could be the Erik Weihenmayer(Amazing Race) of Masterchef.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I have a problem with pastry chefs in this competition. 

I also think the military guy was a pity pass.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

The thing that bugs me? They claim 30,000 people tried out, yet they had so many obvious clunkers in the semifinal 100?! I know they need the clunkers for good tv, but I hate it.

I mean, I liked the idea of the food truck, but c'mon...squirrel pie?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

sushikitten said:


> The thing that bugs me? They claim 30,000 people tried out, yet they had so many obvious clunkers in the semifinal 100?! I know they need the clunkers for good tv, but I hate it.
> 
> I mean, I liked the idea of the food truck, but c'mon...squirrel pie?


In one of my previous lifetimes I cooked squirrel many, many times but never once did I eat any of it.
You've gotta draw the line somewhere and that was mine


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I love the encouragement given to some of the cooks that didn't make it.


This, and the fact that they actually kicked off the girl *after* bringing her family in were cool. It makes it a little bit less predictable. (e.g. I think it's on "American Idol".. if they break the decision over a commercial break, it seems like they ALWAYS get through.)


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> The thing that bugs me? They claim 30,000 people tried out, yet they had so many obvious clunkers in the semifinal 100?! I know they need the clunkers for good tv, but I hate it.
> 
> I mean, I liked the idea of the food truck, but c'mon...squirrel pie?


This is basically the audition phase. It should be expected.

Does it bug you that there are so many "obvious clunkers" on AGT right now?

It sure bugs me (spoilered JIC, you can't unsee. Have the bleach on stand-by). 



Spoiler


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Why did I look???


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

steve614 said:


> This is basically the audition phase. It should be expected.
> 
> Does it bug you that there are so many "obvious clunkers" on AGT right now?


I guess this is still an audition phase...but then what was the phase with 30,000 people?

It would bug me if I watched it.  It bugs me on AI, too, which is why IF I watch, I don't start until like top 24.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> I guess this is still an audition phase...but then what was the phase with 30,000 people?


Here's what appears on an "open casting call" site about Masterchef:



> You will be given a few minutes to plate your dish at the given casting location, but there will not be a kitchen to cook or warm it up so come prepared!
> 
> If you are planning to attend an OPEN CALL, you are strongly encouraged to do the following:
> 
> ...


Apparently, either you need to make a dish that doesn't have to be reheated, or you need some way to keep your dish warm.

Season 2 had nine audition cities; also, there is a roving "Masterchef Food Truck" that pretty much tours the country and lets you submit your dish there.

Aren't all of the televised "auditions" in the same city? Shouldn't that be a giveaway that there have already been some contestants cut?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Why did I look???


I warned you!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I wasn't sure if we were going to be into it again this year, but I like what I'm seeing so far. I too was surprised they'd have a blind person in the competition. Not sure how that's going to work... Will she have an assistant? I can't imagine her doing the show without one...


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I believe they have a large casting call akin to what American Idol contestants go through before they ever see the judges.

The finalists for that make the tv auditions.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Still watching. Looks like they have some pretty good cooks this time around. The bad ones are being weeded out pretty efficiently, so far. This two-day a week format, for both shows, is a lot. I feel like I really have to stay caught up, so I prioritize these high. Fortunately, the MRS has been working well lately (hardly any V68 errors, yay) because I have the SP to these shows in my bdrm.

Has anybody heard anything about Hotel Hell? I have a diary that I keep moving back because nothing is showing up. I am starting to get the feeling this one has been permanently shelved.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm amazed at these "chefs" that think they're all that but then can't seem to cook a basic like risotto. (I can't cook it, but I don't claim to be a great home chef.)


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Has anybody heard anything about Hotel Hell? I have a diary that I keep moving back because nothing is showing up. I am starting to get the feeling this one has been permanently shelved.


Actually, they just announced it will start in August. We think. Link


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

sushikitten said:


> I'm amazed at these "chefs" that think they're all that but then can't seem to cook a basic like risotto. (I can't cook it, but I don't claim to be a great home chef.)


Well the Ramsey et tal chose dishes that look easy to make but can be ruined easily, risotto, beef wellington and new england clam chowder. Which is why the first two are primary hurdles in his other show Hell's Kitchen...well that and his yelling.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

lambertman said:


> Actually, they just announced it will start in August. We think. Link


You rock! Thanks - I think.  Something must have happened to cause a possibility of litigation. I will re-diary this.

Two nights a week, though? ARGH. Well, at least MC & HK w/b done by then. I'll get over it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't get how the judges can ASSume the dish is the bottom/top three without tasting them?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> I don't get how the judges can ASSume the dish is the bottom/top three without tasting them?


they do taste as they go around and ask questions to each chef.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> they do taste as they go around and ask questions to each chef.


Looked to me like they decided the ones that stood as worst before tasting them. The dishes were untouched.

On a related note, I'm always thinking about how they all 3 eat off the same dish. Even with them using separate utensils, it disturbs me.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

How do the dishes stay warm before they taste them ? Seems to me like the food would get cold before they finally get to tasting everyone's plate.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

tiams said:


> Looked to me like they decided the ones that stood as worst before tasting them. The dishes were untouched.


I assume they taste things as they are being prepared before they are plated.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

The Spud said:


> I assume they taste things as they are being prepared before they are plated.


yes, the judges spend the 60 minutes going chef to chef talking and tasting. Based on the skills they see and the flavors, they pick the best and worst.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

sharkster said:


> You rock! Thanks - I think.  Something must have happened to cause a possibility of litigation. I will re-diary this.
> 
> Two nights a week, though? ARGH. Well, at least MC & HK w/b done by then. I'll get over it.


Only the first week is Monday and Tuesday. After that, it will be on Mondays only. I am under the impression that they only made six episodes; if so, they would need to air two in one week in order to start the Fall season on Monday 9/17 (even if that is a week before the Emmy awards, which is the "usual" season starting point).
*EDIT:* Fox has confirmed Bones and The Mob Doctor start 9/17


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I love a good apple pie, but more times than not when I try someone's it will be very doughy. So I haven't had a good apple pie in years. I would love to sample the ones from last night.

I can't believe people were turning down the opportunity to be safe. That is crazy. You take it when you can get it.

Christine continues to impress me. I hope she stays in the competition for a long time. But during the group challenges, she will most likely be picked last every time. She shines when she only has to rely on herself, but in the group setting she has trouble.

And for Christine fans, she has a website:

http://www.theblindcook.com/


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Donbadabon said:


> I can't believe people were turning down the opportunity to be safe. That is crazy. You take it when you can get it.


Live to fight another day and then smoke 'em I say. And they were adamant on competing too!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Ment said:


> Live to fight another day and then smoke 'em I say. And they were adamant on competing too!


You forget something:

First place on Masterchef: $250,000 and a cookbook deal.
Second place on Masterchef: "Who the hell are you?"

The more you compete, the better you look in front of the judges, who have the final say in who wins.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

That Don Guy said:


> You forget something:
> 
> First place on Masterchef: $250,000 and a cookbook deal.
> Second place on Masterchef: "Who the hell are you?"
> ...


There is a long time left to impress the judges. Now is the time to let the lesser chefs mess up and kick themselves off the show instead of risk having a bad day yourself.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

That lamb's head was nasty!

I thought Ryan's choices for who used the fresh/canned crab made sense, but it didn't really work out for him in the end.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Donbadabon said:


> That lamb's head was nasty!
> 
> I thought Ryan's choices for who used the fresh/canned crab made sense, but it didn't really work out for him in the end.


Dude that cracked the jaw to get the tongue didn't get put in the bottom four so the dish must have turned out alright with the pressure cooker. Ryan is definitely getting the 'bad guy' edit this season with the edits showing him smirking/smiling following shots of Christine struggling with the crab.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, Christine sure is kicking some ass. Good for her. 

The guy, who seems to spend his time plotting against others (is that Ryan?) is irksome to me. If you can't win by being the best, then shut it. I hate that kind of 'I can only win if I try to sabotage the ones who are better than me' drama. Fortunately, Gordon doesn't respond well to that as a rule.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

sharkster said:


> The guy, who seems to spend his time plotting against others (is that Ryan?) is irksome to me. If you can't win by being the best, then shut it. I hate that kind of 'I can only win if I try to sabotage the ones who are better than me' drama. Fortunately, Gordon doesn't respond well to that as a rule.


Except Chef Ramsay is the one who provided him the task of assigning the crab to begin with- he had to make decisions and of course you must play to win.
We saw just last week that Ramsay had nothing but disdain for those who turned down the chance for a free pass.

That said Ryan's gloating and carrying on after the fact was tacky and showed zero class.
Personally, I think he is coming off as a d ick and like the one chick said- I hate his stupid face.

Christine is kicking butt- I may have a crow pie in my future because I didn't think she could do it.
I'm sure it will be delicious!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Well, everyone knows Ryan is a dewche-bag now and hopefully they will get rid of him now! 

Revenge is a dish best served cold, as they say  That was great when Gordon had Ryan come up to taste Christine's dish! BOOM! :up::up:

Now that Christine is going to be a team leader she won't be picked last-I bet Ryan will! HA!

I LOLed when Christine said she wondered what they all looked like and Chef Graham said, "I'm tall and thin-Chef Joe is short and fat!"


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Except Chef Ramsay is the one who provided him the task of assigning the crab to begin with- he had to make decisions and of course you must play to win.
> We saw just last week that Ramsay had nothing but disdain for those who turned down the chance for a free pass.
> 
> That said Ryan's gloating and carrying on after the fact was tacky and showed zero class.
> ...


Yeah, my issue with him was not making the strategic choices, but his dickish mouth about the people he needs to get rid of to win after the fact.

I had the same feeling about Christine not being able to do this. She does, however, get a LOT of help (not with her cooking, but with everything else surrounding her ability to make it happen) so I can't discount that. If she was totally left to her own devices I think the disadvantage would be insurmountable. When you have that level of time constraint you have to be able to hustle, and do so efficiently.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

It's well known that Ryan is a *****, but what about Monti? She was spewing out some insults (about Ryan) that really turned me off.
I had heard earlier on the show that she was recently divorced. Now I know why. If she talked to her husband that way, it's no wonder he left.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

My issue with Monti is more that she reminds me too much of Kenley from Project Runway. 
And FWIW I agreed with everything she said about Ryan.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Well, Christine sure is kicking some ass. Good for her.
> 
> The guy, who seems to spend his time plotting against others (is that Ryan?) is irksome to me. If you can't win by being the best, then shut it. I hate that kind of 'I can only win if I try to sabotage the ones who are better than me' drama.


what sharkster said.

I dunno - it seems like reality show producers think contestants being dewsh bags is great TV.
Irksome is such a great word - although I will say I will be gleeful when Ryan and his boyfriend Talli get kicked off.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Monti is a twat.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Jesda said:


> Monti is a twat.


What has she done?


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Monti is a twat.


Why use that word? It's the same as the C word and unjustified to boot.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

How about this?

Monti has an unbearable personality that she is unsuccessfully trying to hide under a Manic Pixie Dream Girl look.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

cmgal said:


> Why use that word? It's the same as the C word and unjustified to boot.


Is it really? I hear it on British TV all the time. Doesn't seem anywhere near as brutal as c**t.



tiams said:


> What has she done?


She likes to exaggerate and play the victim.



lambertman said:


> How about this?
> 
> Monti has an unbearable personality that she is unsuccessfully trying to hide under a Manic Pixie Dream Girl look.


And that.

Whatshisface (I call him crab guy) is a total ******bag, no doubt, but she seems to invite it and make a big deal out of it for attention.

She's hot though, except for those stupid glasses.










I'm rooting for the blind girl (Christine, I think?), not because she's blind, but because she's apparently a kickass cook.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Jesda said:


> Is it really? I hear it on British TV all the time. Doesn't seem anywhere near as brutal as c**t.
> 
> She likes to exaggerate and play the victim.
> 
> ...


This. Exactly what I tried to convey here.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

I think you've been hearing twit on Brit tv not twat


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

cmgal said:


> I think you've been hearing twit on Brit tv not twat


twat is a common term in many european countries.

and I don't think you read your link.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

cmgal said:


> I think you've been hearing twit on Brit tv not twat


No, I'm very certain about what I heard.

And it doesn't offend me because it's used casually as a prickly insult, whereas "c**t" comes with heavy connotations.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Did you not read this part of my link?
*The word twat has various functions. It is a vulgar synonym for the human vulva*,


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Literacy issues?



> Although sometimes used as a reference to the female genitalia,* the word twat is more often used in various other ways:
> As a derogatory insult, a pejorative meaning a fool, a stronger alternative to the word twit - 'He can be a complete twat' (often used in the UK)*[5]
> To hit something (or someone) hard or violently - 'Let's get out there and twat it!'[6]


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Its most common usage is as a passing, prickly insult. Choosing to interpret it in the less common way is your own fault.

"Monti is a twat" is VERY different from "Monti has a rotten twat"

Get it?


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm not going to continue this conversation except to say that I don't think your female partners/acquaintances have the same impression of that term as you guys do. If you want to call someone stupid there are a lot of other words available that aren't gender specific.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

cmgal said:


> I'm not going to continue this conversation except to say that I don't think your female partners/acquaintances have the same impression of that term as you guys do. If you want to call someone stupid there are a lot of other words available that aren't gender specific.


Speaking as a woman, I have always felt the word was extremely offensive and vulgar.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks tiams!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

tiams said:


> Speaking as a woman, I have always felt the word was extremely offensive and vulgar.


To each their own. Depends on how it's said and in what connotation.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

sushikitten said:


> To each their own. Depends on how it's said and in what connotation.


Really? In what connotation do you find it is OK to lower the estimation of a woman by reducing her to a vulgar term for her outer genitalia? You're doing women everywhere no favors sushikitten.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I use the word twat all the time and refer to my tweets on twitter as twats. 

I don't think it is gender specific at all.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I use the word twat all the time and refer to my tweets on twitter as twats.
> 
> I don't think it is gender specific at all.


Then you just didn't realize what you were saying. Now you know it refers to a woman's labia. The word has been around a lot longer than Twitter has.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Anyone want to smoke a ***?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Don't be such a wanker


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

well this thread took a drastic turn.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

tiams said:


> Then you just didn't realize what you were saying. Now you know it refers to a woman's labia. The word has been around a lot longer than Twitter has.


As everyone insists on telling me whenever I complain about words, language evolves and in this case _to me_ the word in question means dumbass.
I am not offended by it.



Cainebj said:


> I use the word twat all the time and refer to my tweets on twitter as twats.


Lots of people use it that way.
I am not offended by that either.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> As everyone insists on telling me whenever I complain about words, language evolves and in this case _to me_ the word in question means dumbass.
> I am not offended by it.
> 
> Lots of people use it that way.
> I am not offended by that either.


If you don't mind being called that, and you would call other women that, fine. I'm not going to argue with you.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

My mom is British. She had a small chalk board in our kitchen to remind her of things to buy at the grocery store. We needed cat food, so she wrote "***** Food". 

My friends thought that was hysterical.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

So glad Ryan went home. He was a tool.

I can't believe the prices people pay for room service food. No way am I paying $18 for any of that.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> So glad Ryan went home. He was a tool.
> 
> I can't believe the prices people pay for room service food. No way am I paying $18 for any of that.


Like hotel wifi, the expectation is that business travelers will charge their expense accounts, so there's price inflation.

I'm also glad Ryan is gone.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

tiams said:


> If you don't mind being called that, and you would call other women that, fine. I'm not going to argue with you.


Well of course she would _mind_. It's still an insult.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Ryan should have stayed over Tali. Tali's been slumming for too many weeks.

Christine got a break with the judges quizzing the leads on what was going wrong on their teams, they were another pair of eyes for her...specially since Felix decided take a vow of silence.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Jesda said:


> Well of course she would _mind_. It's still an insult.


Actually, I would not.
I am a "words have zero power unless I give it to them" kind of girl.
You can call me anything you like and it won't affect me in the least.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> Actually, I would not.
> I am a "words have zero power unless I give it to them" kind of girl.
> You can call me anything you like and it won't affect me in the least.


Shall we end the language lesson and get back to discussing the show?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I AM glad that Ryan is gone, but I was equally surprised that he did get the ax. If I were to bet on it, I'd have expected them to keep him around for more drama. 

The fact was that his lava cake was an epic fail in form, and they had gone on and on about form in this particular challenge. Predictably, they drama-d it up by proclaiming how his tasted so great, yet the other guy's was bland.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

sharkster said:


> I AM glad that Ryan is gone, but I was equally surprised that he did get the ax. If I were to bet on it, I'd have expected them to keep him around for more drama.
> 
> The fact was that his lava cake was an epic fail in form, and they had gone on and on about form in this particular challenge. Predictably, they drama-d it up by proclaiming how his tasted so great, yet the other guy's was bland.


Thought they were gonna do a switcharoo and keep him because he DID step forward.

Tali should have gone because his had no flavor.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

you would think you would be better off overcooking it rather then under cooking it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I also don't understand why they didn't fill all 4 containers and put them all in at once. Then, pull them out at different times until one sets up how you want.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> I also don't understand why they didn't fill all 4 containers and put them all in at once. Then, pull them out at different times until one sets up how you want.


That's a good idea. As long as you are not concerned with whether your recipe needs tweaking.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

bryhamm said:


> I also don't understand why they didn't fill all 4 containers and put them all in at once. Then, pull them out at different times until one sets up how you want.


they may have had to adjust the temperatures as well to get the correct mix of cooked denser outside and gooey inside.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

It seemed like Joshua kept the team together while Monti was freaking out.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Whats the deal with cute girls on this show with guy names? Monti and Felix? Odd but they are cute so I'll overlook it.  I agree with the comments on Monti she is kind of a beotch! Those glasses aren't becoming.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

There's no crying in cooking!

But seriously, I'm almost sort of kind of starting to like Felix just a little bit. Not sure why. 

Re: the Tues 6/26 ep - Wow, all desserts all the time. 

I was kind of hoping that Cowboy Bob would get the boot. ha! Well, mostly because I find that whole 'cowboy' thing repugnant. He lucked out that the other guy was worse in this elim challenge.

I kind of like Monti. Not sure why I like her either. I like the Frank guy who seems to be the guy to beat. The whole place feels completely different to me since drama guy left Monday and it looks like they are trying to manufacture more drama to replace him. heh


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I was shocked that Frank was given Tiramisu. If he can't make one, nobody can. He's Italian, for heaven's sake! Give him the trifle.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I was shocked that Frank was given Tiramisu. If he can't make one, nobody can. He's Italian, for heaven's sake! Give him the trifle.


Unless you like him and want him to do well  which clearly Tanya did.

I like Frank- first because he is the absolute spitting image of my husband's father as a young man. I only met FIL after he was very old and ill so it pleases me to be able to imagine him young and happy. Although Frank is Italian and FIL was directly off the boat full Irish (how does that even happen?).
And Frank has my husband's accent as well.
I feel like he's almost family 

I like Felix, too even though she has had a rough couple of weeks she's spunky.
I don't mind Cowboy Mike being a cowboy because I feel like he is genuine.
There aren't that many I _don't_ like- Tali, David Martinez, maybe Stacey. Becky is teetering for me- I like confidence but she's pushing it.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

They needed a shocker this week of sending home all the bottom desserts. And how did Becky luck out? Joe SPIT hers out?!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Jesda said:


> She's hot though, except for those stupid glasses.


Are you sure you don't mean because of the glasses? (Lisa Loeb thing going on...?)

BTW, dumb question on my part as I don't cook.. Is the 'molten' part just uncooked batter? There's not two different kinds of stuff in there, right?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

mattack said:


> BTW, dumb question on my part as I don't cook.. Is the 'molten' part just uncooked batter? There's not two different kinds of stuff in there, right?


It's not exactly _raw_ batter- it cooks enough that the sugar dissolves and melds properly with the butter and chocolate, but not long enough to set up. It's like a cross between no flour cake and a soufflé.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Never had either of those!! heh.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

mattack said:


> Are you sure you don't mean because of the glasses? (Lisa Loeb thing going on...?)
> 
> BTW, dumb question on my part as I don't cook.. Is the 'molten' part just uncooked batter? There's not two different kinds of stuff in there, right?


No, Lisa Loeb's glasses are _hot_. They have a sleek cat-eye look to them.

Monti's glasses are big and ugly.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I didnt like that they were handling both cash and food and didnt seem to be using gloves.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a crush on Monti. Even if she is a [edit out], screw sensors, that just means idiot and had no reference to female genitalia in this context. If you disagree Jesda, let's get down and fight... on the... bar stool. I will out drink you! Or on the mat. But I would prefer drinking.

I am cooking big time today. Grilling brats and ribs (both prepared yesterday. by me and a friend), and ratatouille salad and corn on the cob.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Monti's 'John Dory' looked appetizing.

Now was I referring to her fish or her "fish"


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Thank God Tali is finally gone. "The judges just can't taste my genius!" Sure. That's definitely the problem. What a clown.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Ruth said:


> Thank God Tali is finally gone. "The judges just can't taste my genius!" Sure. That's definitely the problem. What a clown.


Now Tali and his buddy Ryan can ride off into the sunset together.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

The sea urchin was so beautiful. Made me sad.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Beautiful things are meant to be eaten.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

If you're so inclined, I highly recommended downloading MasterChef Australia. Even better than the US version!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tali is such a narcissist.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

well, from the preview for next week, it looks like 


Spoiler



Christine


will be going home 


Spoiler



did they actually have her working the BBQ grill ? !


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't believe the previews anymore. Too many red herrings.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> I don't believe the previews anymore. Too many red herrings.


Yup. I think it's usually pretty safe to expect that the exact opposite of what they elude will be what happens. It seems to always be a dramatic set up to make you think one thing when something else actually happened.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

frakking stupid producers.

what's the purpose of having a mystery box if you are going to show us what is in it during the "On Tonight's Show" 3 minutes before the actual reveal?


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> frakking stupid producers.
> 
> what's the purpose of having a mystery box if you are going to show us what is in it during the "On Tonight's Show" 3 minutes before the actual reveal?


uh, the mystery isn't for you, it's for them. I bet they were STILL surprised even with the preview.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

in my opinion, they sent the wrong person home

this week's spoiler


Spoiler



I love Christine, but it seemed like her blindness caused them to fall behind and not complete the plate



next week's spoiler


Spoiler



I hope she (Stacey) wins the 2nd chance "come back contest" next week


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

From the next week's spoiler referenced by James -



Spoiler



UGH! I hate these second chance things! Maybe I'm alone, but it seems like if I earned a spot to still be there and others got cut because they deserved to be cut, I'd be mad as hell when they bring the losers back. It just doesn't seem fair to me.

As for the cut last night- I really did think that Stacey was the one who failed in that team, but maybe I didn't pay attention enough to see that Christine hindered progress too much for Stacey to finish.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

It was really hard to tell who completed what tasks in the final challenge. I would have liked to have seen each chef compete alone, particularly with a cuisine that so many of them had no experience with. Marni was saved being paired with Felix, if Frank had paired her with David they could easily have been on the chopping block. Christine and Stacey seemed to do very little besides cook rice in the first 45 minutes, leaving Stacey holding the bag in the last 15.

Preview spoiler:



Spoiler



Just don't let Tali (or his buddy) come back PLEASE!!!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So- who else has had to have poached eggs this week?
I made them this morning although they didn't turn out nearly as perfect as Becky's 
Still yummy!


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

I made poached eggs with corned beef hash yesterday and they turned out great except I never can get them to look as good as they should, probably because I don't have the right pan for the eggs. I do a pretty good omelet too but that's about the extent of my cooking skills.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

jamesl said:


> in my opinion, they sent the wrong person home
> 
> this week's spoiler
> 
> ...


I couldn't really tell who did what and why they were so behind. But, I think Stacey deserved to go home based on her total freakout during the challenge. I just don't think you can completely melt down like that and expect to stay in the competition.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> UGH! I hate these second chance things! Maybe I'm alone, but it seems like if I earned a spot to still be there and others got cut because they deserved to be cut, I'd be mad as hell when they bring the losers back. It just doesn't seem fair to me.


What worries me is...


Spoiler



On a show like this, this smacks of, "The person (choose one: the chefs; the producers; both) want to win was eliminated, so we need to find a way to get that person back into the competition and get our marketing plans back on track."
At least with "the save" on _American Idol_, the fans have the final say on who wins. Remember, the first winner of the USA version of _The X Factor_ was "eliminated" by Simon before "he realized his mistake"; does anybody really believe that?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

About next week



Spoiler



It seems's that the judges are the 6 remaining contestants. Wonder if the actually judges will call out the contestants for choosing someone they can beat (Tali)


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

mattack said:


> Tali is such a narcissist.


He is truly obnoxious, as was his "bro." I actually hope one of them returns to the competition so I can see them get booted again. 

Monti's omelet looked like it was run over by a truck. :/


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I wouldn't mind any of the remaining 6 winning, except David Martinez.
He is a tool. If I was Becky, I would have stabbed him 4 or 5 times.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

RichardHead said:


> I made poached eggs with corned beef hash yesterday and they turned out great except I never can get them to look as good as they should, probably because I don't have the right pan for the eggs. I do a pretty good omelet too but that's about the extent of my cooking skills.


So if these are 'home cooks', how are they supposed to know how to make all of the various fancy shmancy things? (didn't they have to make Hollaindaise sauce for one thing?)


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

mattack said:


> So if these are 'home cooks', how are they supposed to know how to make all of the various fancy shmancy things? (didn't they have to make Hollaindaise sauce for one thing?)


I remember reading somewhere that they are provided a basic recipe for some challenges- not a straight out "do this" but more of a blueprint to which they can add or substitute other ingredients to customize.

I was also wondering if they had timers and how many.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Phew, close call!

Not sure I could have taken Ryan's arrogance any more!!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Phew, close call!
> 
> Not sure I could have taken Ryan's arrogance any more!!


I agree. I was afraid Ryan might win. Josh's tart definitely looked better, and he won 6-0, which is pretty amazing. I wouldn't have minded Stacey coming back instead of Josh, but Josh seems pretty good. He was correct in the statements he made about why he should have gotten immunity from Monti during the pressure test.. He did seem to carry their team during the challenge.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Could you see that coming from a mile away, or what? I knew, from minute one, that that jacka$$ would end up in the final two and that they would make us sweat it out and then they'd pick the other person.

It seemed to me (well, assuming that this was a fair and realistic deal) that it would have been Josh and Stacey. But I knew they would put Ryan in there to create drama.

I remember saying to myself, before the votes were in, that if they chose Ryan I was out for the rest of the season.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't decide who isn't very bright...Becky or the producers. When Gordon announced that the vote was 6-0, they showed Becky with a look of anticipation. Once you know the vote is 6-0, you should know that whoever you voted for was the winner.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

veruca salt said:


> I can't decide who isn't very bright...Becky or the producers. When Gordon announced that the vote was 6-0, they showed Becky with a look of anticipation. Once you know the vote is 6-0, you should know that whoever you voted for was the winner.


But they didn't know *who* they voted for, they only knew which tart they voted for. It might have been Ryan's tart, which would cause them to be nervous.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

Donbadabon said:


> But they didn't know *who* they voted for, they only knew which tart they voted for. It might have been Ryan's tart, which would cause them to be nervous.


Now I know who isn't very bright. ME!!! Geez...I feel like an idiot. At least I can admit it and I realize my stupidity. Does that make it any better? It didn't even have to be explained to me 100 times by 100 people. I hope I've redeemed myself.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

veruca salt said:


> Now I know who isn't very bright. ME!!! Geez...I feel like an idiot. At least I can admit it and I realize my stupidity. Does that make it any better? It didn't even have to be explained to me 100 times by 100 people. I hope I've redeemed myself.



I hate when that happens


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

veruca salt said:


> Now I know who isn't very bright. ME!!! Geez...I feel like an idiot. At least I can admit it and I realize my stupidity. Does that make it any better? It didn't even have to be explained to me 100 times by 100 people. I hope I've redeemed myself.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=489990


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Dear Ryan, please stop trying to make "Flavor Elevator" happen. 


Sincerely, EVERYONE!


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

steve614 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=489990


I wish I could blame it on memory. In this case I think it was me being an idiot and speaking before thinking.



Regina said:


> Dear Ryan, please stop trying to make "Flavor Elevator" happen.
> 
> Sincerely, EVERYONE!


LOL. I think the "Flavor Elevator" has broken down.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

sharkster said:


> I remember saying to myself, before the votes were in, that if they chose Ryan I was out for the rest of the season.


+1

Ryan is a tool for sure but 
- I also recall in the last couple of episodes Josh was pretty much a tool himself.

I hate when shows bring back contestants I was all too happy to see leave the first time. :down:


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooo !


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Regina said:


> Dear Ryan, please stop trying to make "Flavor Elevator" happen.
> 
> Sincerely, EVERYONE!


LMAO - goin' down


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> +1
> 
> Ryan is a tool for sure but
> - I also recall in the last couple of episodes Josh was pretty much a tool himself.
> ...


I think if I were the contestants who had made it to that point I'd really be pissed for them to bring people back who LOST and got voted off the island. Second chance? NO! They had their chance and if I'm still there, because I'm not a loser, this is my chance.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Hands down David should've gone home. He had the advantage and blew it big time. Felix should still be in.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

jamesl said:


> Nooooooooooooooo !


This.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Hmm, rawmeat David should have gone.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, didn't understand that decision at all by the judges.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

It was a better storyline to keep David as "the guy who almost blew his advantage" than to eliminate him as deserved and end the storyline immediately, I guess. 

Poor Felix - I think her crying saved her before, then she toughened up and became a non-essential character.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Hands down David should've gone home. He had the advantage and blew it big time. Felix should still be in.


Oh, so freakin' totally! I couldn't believe that. I got this vibe that they wanted to have 3 guys and 3 girls left. Whatever the fack, bad decision.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

they just lost a substantial portion of their male audience


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm getting a little sick of the "oh this was so disgusting" kinds of reactions, even though I admit sometimes they're funny (esp on Hell's Kitchen).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

mattack said:


> I'm getting a little sick of the "oh this was so disgusting" kinds of reactions, even though I admit sometimes they're funny (esp on Hell's Kitchen).


Par for the course on all of Ramsey's American shows (Hell's Kitchen, Masterchef, Kitchen Nightmares). It is so predictable it tends to wear on my nerves, too. All of his shows are horribly formulistic, including his reactions when tasting food, but I still watch 'em all.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

justen_m said:


> Par for the course on all of Ramsey's American shows (Hell's Kitchen, Masterchef, Kitchen Nightmares). It is so predictable it tends to wear on my nerves, too. All of his shows are horribly formulistic, including his reactions when tasting food, but I still watch 'em all.


His shows are *formulaic *because that's what the producers WANT it to be. It's what gets viewers (or so they think).

I actually wondered _why _I was still watching Hell's Kitchen this time around because it's always the same thing, but I'm still watching!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

bryhamm said:


> Yeah, didn't understand that decision at all by the judges.


I think it was a producer decision to continue the drama.
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

How does Ramsey have time to actually cook and run restaurants with so many TV shows? 
- for every US show he has a UK equivalent.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Cainebj said:


> How does Ramsey have time to actually cook and run restaurants with so many TV shows?


I wonder the same about Flay

he must have 4 or 5 different shows on food network


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> His shows are *formulaic *because that's what the producers WANT it to be. It's what gets viewers (or so they think).
> 
> I actually wondered _why _I was still watching Hell's Kitchen this time around because it's always the same thing, but I'm still watching!


I watched the first couple seasons of Hell's Kitchen, and then in the third season, I realized it was the same script every year, just different faces. It was all so predictable that it was boring.

Master Chef is pretty much the same deal.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The same food, too! I get tired of Wellingtons, risotto, and scallops. Sure, they throw something else in there every now and then but the majority of it is the same. Oh, and some fish like John Dori (sp?).


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I've been watching the Australian version and it makes ours look so bad in comparison. 76 episodes a season takes some dedication to watch, but it's way way way way more cooking, much less drama. The biggest plus? It's 100% Gordon Ramsey free!


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Is this and H.K. both on hiatus for two weeks? My Comcast guide has repeats listed for this week and next week.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

They don't want to compete with the Olympics. Based on how crappy the broadcasts have been so far, I don't think the MC and HK numbers would have suffered much.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Frak the Olympics I want new HK and MC!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Really? Hmm, my SPs were set to record.. will check.. (I don't THINK I have reruns enabled.)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

mattack said:


> Really? Hmm, my SPs were set to record.. will check.. (I don't THINK I have reruns enabled.)


On both shows, both weeks, my SP was picking up these episodes also. Weird, but then I'll never figure out how sometimes it doesn't know the dif btwn new and re-airing. I just went in and deleted them. Each week had HK on Mondays, with a two-ep block, and MC on Tues, with a two-ep block (the previous two eps for both).


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

My Tivo didn't record MC but it did record HK.

This is something that happens from time to time with season passes. I figure it has to do with the guide data we don't see.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

My Tivo recorded one 2 hour block of HK Monday and one 2 hour block of MC on Tuesday. I don't have repeats activated so I assume Tivo saw them as one new episode as opposed to 2 reruns.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Correct! Happened to us all.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I really don't like Becky but I think it's hers to lose.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

HK and MC back on tomorrow right?


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes but repeats that my Tivo seems to think are new I guess because they are 2 hour repeats.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> HK and MC back on tomorrow right?


Descriptions in the guide data indicate repeats even though they are listed as "new".


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Both HK and MC are repeats this week - Fox does not want to put new episodes up against the Olympics.

Note that the schedule changes starting next week:
Monday - Hotel Hell followed by HK
Tuesday - repeat of the previous MC (except for a "bonus" Hotel Hell on 8/13) followed by a new MC


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I really don't like Frank. What a dooshy move to first say that you would let Joshua go upstairs only to renege and send himself up to be saved.

Seeing them eat the steaks was making me hungry. I love a good steak. 

Interesting that Ramsey pushes for perfection in the way the steaks are cooked, and yet the ones from his Steakhouse in Vegas were dreadful. I ordered medium-well and the steak came so raw it was literally bleeding on the plate. Ugh.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I felt bad for Frank.
It would be lunacy not to save yourself.

He did acknowledge that Joshua didn't deserve to have to do the pressure test in theory, but in a balls to the wall competition you have to look out for yourself if winning is your primary objective.
Earlier this season we saw Gordon chiding someone for taking the high road in exactly the same situation and putting themselves in unnecessary jeopardy.
Kind of a lose/lose scenario.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

They put Frank in a tough spot by first asking him hypothetically who he would save, then offering it in reality. Josh shouldn't have expected any other result, he would have done the same.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Yeah, I'm not blaming Frank for doing it - saving yourself is the smartest thing to do.

I'm just thinking he should've said that when they asked him the first time.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> Yeah, I'm not blaming Frank for doing it - saving yourself is the smartest thing to do.
> 
> I'm just thinking he should've said that when they asked him the first time.


"Hypothetically I am the nice guy. Push comes to shove, suck it *****es!". Can't say I am sorry to see the back of David, but this is still Becky's to lose.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

what's with Monti not hearing too well ?


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

jamesl said:


> what's with Monti not hearing too well ?


What? 

While it would be 'nice' if Frank stuck to his original thought of saving Josh it would have been a bonehead move to actually save someone other than yourself. Everyone knows that and its just more Drama for TV. They probably told Josh to look mean and keep looking up at the balcony during the challenge.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Agree that Frank did what anybody with a brain would have done. After all, it IS a competition. Of course, Ramsay did it the way he did just to up the drama, but then we all know that already.

I also agree with Kevin - Josh would have done the same. Of course he would. He's no dummy.

Glad Josh didn't get the ax. Have been wanting to see David gone for a while now, so yay on that.

They are down to some really good cooks. I like Frank and I think he and Becky are the best so a head to head with those two in the finale would be very good. I'll be very disappointed if either one of them loses before they get to that point.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

David didn't really "lose" anyways. Graham wants him working at one of his restaurants in Chicago.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

It's a good opportunity, to be sure. Don't be thinking he's not gonna be peeling potatoes though.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> David didn't really "lose" anyways. Graham wants him working at one of his restaurants in Chicago.


As an aspiring chef, I'd much rather "win" that than the actual final prize.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It seems like, every season, one of the judges chooses one of the cooktestants to offer a job, so even that is formulaic. Anyway, of all of those choices, I don't think I'd have chosen David but then what do I know.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

sharkster said:


> It seems like, every season, one of the judges chooses one of the cooktestants to offer a job, so even that is formulaic. Anyway, of all of those choices, I don't think I'd have chosen David but then what do I know.


Probably only picked David do to his geographic location of Chicago.  Since that is where Graham has a restaurant.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

The chefs would have a much better 'view' of the cooktestants than the edited version we get, and Graham has a good head on his shoulders.

As with any new job, I'm sure he'll be well supervised and, if he doesn't make the grade very quickly, that job will turn into unemployment!


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

goodbye Monti 

think Frank's going to take it


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Christine's my hero!

I don't care if she wins or not, she's a huge winner in my book - an inspiration to anyone with a handicap of any kind.

To compete at that level and not only hold ground, but produce a dish as stunning as she did (in BOTH challenges), she deserves enormous respect and credit.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

sharkster said:


> It seems like, every season, one of the judges chooses one of the cooktestants to offer a job, so even that is formulaic. Anyway, of all of those choices, I don't think I'd have chosen David but then what do I know.


He also only offered up Gramwich and g.e.b., not his Michelin-starred Graham Elliot. Gramwich is a high-end sandwich shop and g.e.b. more of a bistro.

Christine definitely amazes me, her palate is on another plane than the others. The more I think about it, a cookbook from her might be a very interesting read.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I am totally rooting for Christine.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

It seems like every time someone wins a challenge they blow their advantage.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Ruth said:


> I am totally rooting for Christine.


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

IMO, it is as it should be - with the final 4. 

I think Frank is phenomenal. Becky is also truly amazing, as is Christine. Josh is somebody who can kick butt sometimes and really tank sometimes, so I think he will be/should be the next one to get the ax as he is the least consistent of the four of them. 

Btwn the other three - wow! I think they all deserve it.

These people amaze me. I've been cooking since WAY before any of them were born and I don't know how they hack out these dishes without recipes or training or, really, that much cooking experience. I hope they are all able to get what they want, in some way, including Monti.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes, this should be the final 4. I'd love to see Christine win, but I think it's Josh next out, then Christine, and a tossup between Frank and Becky FTW. But...

Memo to Becky: Quit the whining. Christine is BLIND FFS, and you don't hear a whisper of self-pity from her! Suck it up and do a better job.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

"Four hopefuls remain, and they must work in teams of two to prepare a gourmet meal for three world-renowned chefs: Daniel Boulud, Alain Ducasse and Guy Savoy. The winning pair will each earn a spot in the Top 3, while the losing team face off in a pressure test featuring soufflé."

Christine won last week.

So I'm assuming she gets to choose her partner. 
No way she'll choose Josh. 

I think Christine will assume it will be another tag team challenge and that she'll feel more comfortable with Becky. So she'll choose her.

Neither team will work well together, but Christine and Becky will be the ones who end up losing. (Frank will carry the other team)

Becky and Christine compete in the cook off. 
No way Christine can make a soufflé.

Christine goes home tonight.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Good. Monti's gone.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Jesda said:


> Good. Monti's gone.


Ugh. I just found out why she calls herself 'Monti.' Her last name is Carlo. How much more annoying could she be?


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

jamesl said:


> No way Christine can make a soufflé.


Given what she's done so far (especially the dish that made Gordon ask if he was being "punked" about her blindness), what makes you say that? Hell, I suspect that a lot of sighted chefs could make a soufflé blindfolded.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

David Platt said:


> Ugh. I just found out why she calls herself 'Monti.' Her last name is Carlo. How much more annoying could she be?


LOL but she was hot at least. Just very annoying. Kind of a deal breaker.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Ugh. I just found out why she calls herself 'Monti.' Her last name is Carlo. How much more annoying could she be?





Kamakzie said:


> LOL but she was hot at least. Just very annoying. Kind of a deal breaker.


You can put up with a fair amount of annoying if the person is hot and can cook. Mrs. S. does!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

She looks like she could be Anne Hathaway's older sister.



Mr. Soze said:


> You can put up with a fair amount of annoying if the person is hot and can cook. Mrs. S. does!


That's just weird. Does he cook for you too?


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

plateau10 said:


> Given what she's done so far (especially the dish that made Gordon ask if he was being "punked" about her blindness), what makes you say that? Hell, I suspect that a lot of sighted chefs could make a soufflé blindfolded.


I would think you have to keep looking in the oven to see when (or even if) it's rising so you'd know when to take it out

but maybe her assistant is allowed to tell her when to take it out

I've never really understood what the rules are with her - what she's allowed to do and what she isn't

I've attached an image where it looks like the assistant is the one doing the cutting with the knife (I'm sure she's just "guiding" -- whatever that means)


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

jamesl said:


> I would think you have to keep looking in the oven to see when (or even if) it's rising so you'd know when to take it out
> 
> but maybe her assistant is allowed to tell her when to take it out
> 
> ...


Assuming she's got experience with it, I wouldn't be surprised if she could tell more by touch/smell than a sighted chef could by color.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> That's just weird. Does he cook for you too?


/golf claps.  :up:


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh, crap 
Tough soufflé challenge.
I'm bummed.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Oh, crap
> Tough soufflé challenge.
> I'm bummed.


I'm not. It was close but karma did him in.

I was rooting for Becky but now I want Christine to win. She's amazing. Not to mention adorable!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I know I say this every week, but Christine is amazing!

Whatever happens now, she's my hero.

SOOOOO glad Frank got his after screwing Josh.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TonyTheTiger said:


> SOOOOO glad Frank got his after screwing Josh.


Frank didn't screw Josh. Period. End of story.
Frank would have gone in reality show history as a big idiot if he didn't take the save.

Josh shouldn't even be there.
...and now I think they are keeping him there to annoy the rest of us.

Josh's dream to open a cooking school? HA!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> *Frank didn't screw Josh. Period. * End of story.
> Frank would have gone in reality show history as a big idiot if he didn't take the save.
> 
> Josh shouldn't even be there.
> ...


Yes he did!

If Frank had said he'd take the save when he was first asked, there would be no problem. However, he said he'd save Josh and then when he had the opportunity, he jumped ship and ran.

Yes, he'd be a fool to give the chance away, but it was not what he did but the way he did it!


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yes he did!
> 
> If Frank had said he'd take the save when he was first asked, there would be no problem. However, he said he'd save Josh and then when he had the opportunity, he jumped ship and ran.
> 
> Yes, he'd be a fool to give the chance away, but it was not what he did but the way he did it!


That isn't screwing Josh. That is just being an ass. If he said, "Hey Josh, just phone this one in and I'll save you" but then saved himself then he would have screwed Josh.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

Flop said:


> That isn't screwing Josh. That is just being an ass.


I agree, and in the case of a competition like this I think it deserves a pass.

I'd be curious about what we don't see behind the scenes, it doesn't seem very likely that they could count on people knowing how to create and being able to complete three unique souffles in an hour. If they simply have that in their arsenal without any outside help we didn't see, then I'm very impressed.

Hoping for a Becky/Christine final.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I don't think that the initial question was contexted in the manner that would include Frank saving himself. As I recall it, he was asked which of his competitors would he give a free pass, should he have that option.

I also agree that he didn't screw Josh. He did what anybody should do in a competition if they were offered the option to save themselves. He was not initially offered THAT option - he was offered the fantasy option of saving one of the others.

Anyhoo - I just watched latest ep this morning. Boy, was I shocked. I fully expected final 2 to be Becky and Frank. Maybe Christine was one of them, but not Josh.

I think, for the sake of drama (as that seems to be what drives much of this show), that they will end up with friends Christine and Becky competing in the end. I hope so, anyway. They both fully deserve to be there. I don't think that Josh does.

I'm sad to see Frank gone. I saw him going all the way. He is amazing.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well at least now we can assume the stock exchange business was likely a red herring.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I know I say this every week, but Christine is amazing!
> 
> Whatever happens now, she's my hero.
> 
> SOOOOO glad Frank got his after screwing Josh.


I just don't get this. It's a competition. You want to win. You save yourself. WHY would you save ANYONE else. The question was leading and he answered accordingly. Then when given the option and it could be himself...no brainer, IMHO.

Josh would have saved himself. You'd be a fool to do otherwise.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I absolutely hate when they bring back eliminated players and let them back into the competition. I don't think it's fair at all. Josh was gone, he should have stayed gone.

As for what Frank did, it was made known earlier in the season that you should always save yourself. I don't think he did anything wrong and I'm sorry he's gone and that Josh gets to stay.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

ireland967 said:


> I'd be curious about what we don't see behind the scenes, it doesn't seem very likely that they could count on people knowing how to create and being able to complete three unique souffles in an hour. If they simply have that in their arsenal without any outside help we didn't see, then I'm very impressed.
> 
> Hoping for a Becky/Christine final.


I bet before taping starts they give them a list of things they will need to be able to do and give them time and opportunity to practice and memorize those things (like souffles, poaching eggs, what a trifle is, etc. )



TonyTheTiger said:


> Yes he did!
> 
> If Frank had said he'd take the save when he was first asked, there would be no problem. However, he said he'd save Josh and then when he had the opportunity, he jumped ship and ran.
> 
> Yes, he'd be a fool to give the chance away, but it was not what he did but the way he did it!


Frank was just being gracious when he answered.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Well at least now we can assume the stock exchange business was likely a red herring.


I fell for it and just knew it was going to be Josh going home. I was shocked, and happy.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Anyone else feel the hand of the producers making sure that Christine and Becky won on this episode?

There was a point where Graham Elliot was talking to the teams about plating, but the camera wasn't actually on him, it sounded to me like what he said was looped in.

He said something about all the dishes looking the same, and it seemed like the appearance of their dessert was a major reason they lost.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I absolutely hate when they bring back eliminated players and let them back into the competition. I don't think it's fair at all. Josh was gone, he should have stayed gone.
> 
> As for what Frank did, it was made known earlier in the season that you should always save yourself. I don't think he did anything wrong and I'm sorry he's gone and that Josh gets to stay.


Couldn't agree more - on both points.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I like it. Often times really good chefs are punished (eliminated) for pushing the envelope and having a bad day, while mediocre chefs coast through almost an entire season in the bottom or middle of the pack.

...not that it worked out in this case.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

SeanC said:


> Anyone else feel the hand of the producers making sure that Christine and Becky won on this episode?
> 
> There was a point where Graham Elliot was talking to the teams about plating, but the camera wasn't actually on him, it sounded to me like what he said was looped in.
> 
> He said something about all the dishes looking the same, and it seemed like the appearance of their dessert was a major reason they lost.


The guys completely effed the dessert on consistency - especially the one served to Ducasse. It also seemed like it didn't taste that good, and any "positive" comments were to create some drama. White chocolate and rhubarb? Blechhh!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

ireland967 said:


> I'd be curious about what we don't see behind the scenes, it doesn't seem very likely that they could count on people knowing how to create and being able to complete three unique souffles in an hour. If they simply have that in their arsenal without any outside help we didn't see, then I'm very impressed.


According to this article from a previous MC season, they are given basic recipes in the baking challenges: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sho...rchef-recap-the-final-four-with-a-recipe.html
I don't know if that's still true, but it would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I've never had a souffle. They looked good, I need to add them to my 'try-list'.

Along with risotto. You donkey's!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Did anybody recognize those "famous" chefs?

Heck, Gordon is the only one of the main judges on the show that I recognize, and that's only because of his other shows.

(I think I'd rather have fast food a zillion times than the foofy food they make on these shows, too..)


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

mattack said:


> Did anybody recognize those "famous" chefs?


I didn't visually recognize them, but I have definitely heard their names before. I wasn't sure of their pedigrees, but they really are some of the top French chefs in the world. I didn't know that Ramsey had so many Michelin stars.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Boulud has been on Top Chef a bunch of times.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Boulud is the only one with whom I am familiar. Well, not THAT familiar, but I know him to be one of those considered great.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

ireland967 said:


> I agree, and in the case of a competition like this I think it deserves a pass.
> 
> I'd be curious about what we don't see behind the scenes, it doesn't seem very likely that they could count on people knowing how to create and being able to complete three unique souffles in an hour. If they simply have that in their arsenal without any outside help we didn't see, then I'm very impressed.
> 
> Hoping for a Becky/Christine final.


I think it's safe to assume that the cooks are given some sort of heads up/prep before an episode. What are the odds that 4 home cooks could whip up three completely different souffles from scratch, without a recipe, and not only end up with 12 successful souffles, but 12 souffles that tasted good?

I've made both sweet and savory souffles a number of times, but I don't think I could have been successful with the flavor and texture of all three.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

mattack said:


> Did anybody recognize those "famous" chefs?
> 
> Heck, Gordon is the only one of the main judges on the show that I recognize, and that's only because of his other shows.
> 
> (I think I'd rather have fast food a zillion times than the foofy food they make on these shows, too..)


Oooh, oooh, teacher! Over here!!!

Not only did I know their names, on the promo last week, I paused it when Mrs. S. asked me who they were and correctly identified all 3. Not bad because Ducasse usually wears glasses. These are truly 3 of the best in the world. All 3 have Michelin 3* joints - I think Savoy has 2 and Ducasse has several, not least at the Plaza Athenee in Paris and his original restaurant in Monaco. I am actually considering that one for our 25th.

http://www.alain-ducasse.com/en/restaurant/le-louis-xv-alain-ducasse


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm happy I was wrong about Christine going home, but I was pretty surprised by her contribution to the first challenge.

Wasn't she the one who made the fish broth and the rice ?

and didn't the guest judge say the broth didn't have concentrated flavor and the rice wasn't seasoned enough ?

I expected Christine's palate to get both right on the mark. 

Sorry to see Frank go. I think he's a better cook better than Josh.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I have to give HUGE props to my girl, Christine!

And I think the judges got it right. Over-creamed kale gets my vote over soggy potatoes every time. Soaking them in wine? What the heck was she thinking?????

Anyway, Go Team Christine!!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Didn't see that coming- Becky done in by a potato- bwah!!
She always felt a tad too entitled to suit me anyway.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Glad to see Christine still there! It seemed that Becky buckled under the pressure. All things equal, I think she's a better cook than Josh. OTH, Josh seem's to have risen to the occasion, cooking better than he has previously in the competition. 

Josh seems like a nice guy, but I find it impossible not to root for Christine!

Having ubber tall Josh and petite Christine in the finale has got to be a photo director and cameraman's nightmare.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I was one that could not envision Christine doing well initially, so if she's cooking crow then I guess I'm eating it. I'd still like a breakdown on what her aide is allowed to do/not do and hear their conversations during the work, but the woman is amazeballs.
I have to think she will win as Josh has been inconsistent in the past.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

<sigh> Thanks DirecTV. The remnants of Issac came through last night and interfered with the recording. Last I saw was Gordon eating Christine's chicken... and it's not available online at the Fox web site for 8 days because DirecTV doesn't participate.

Thanks DirecTV. I typically like you, but not today.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

There are 'other' sources from which you could get the episode.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm really not happy that Josh is in the final. I know I said it before but, if you get sent home, stay home!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Please win, Christine! Next week should be a chucklefest for me, as I laugh every time I see her standing next to Josh.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

MauriAnne said:


> <sigh> Thanks DirecTV. The remnants of Issac came through last night and interfered with the recording. Last I saw was Gordon eating Christine's chicken... and it's not available online at the Fox web site for 8 days because DirecTV doesn't participate.
> 
> Thanks DirecTV. I typically like you, but not today.


How is that DirecTV's fault?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Christine FTW!

Regarding the Josh thing, I fully understand that chefs can have an off day, but in this type of competition, he was out so he's out. Now, if they had some sort of scoring on each round, and each round consisted of what is now two episodes, then you could technically still have a failed dish, but then come back to score better and your average score might then keep you in the game. For people like Tali who pretty much always sucked, they would be kicked out right away because their overall scores would be consistently low.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Shouldn't Cream Kale be creamy...HELLO?!!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Shouldn't Cream Kale be creamy...HELLO?!!


Yes, but that was just this side of cream soup with chunks of kale.
It should be coated, not swimming.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Squeak said:


> How is that DirecTV's fault?


Because:
I have to be mad at *some*one. 
There have been many more weather related outages this summer than other years even though the weather hasn't been awful.
They don't participate with Fox for online streaming.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Hot4Bo said:


> I'm really not happy that Josh is in the final. I know I said it before but, if you get sent home, stay home!


I am not happy either. He is a ******.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Glad to see Christine in there. She has really been the most consistent this season. I figured that Becky would take it over Josh so I was surprised to see her blow it because of a potato. 

I think Christine wins it all just because she is a better chef than josh who has proven to be inconsistent week to week.

I wonder which of Gordon's places Becky will end up at.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I am not happy either. He is a ******.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Finally had time to watch recent ep last night. Boy was I surprised! 

First of all, from the critiques (I know - that doesn't mean a whole lot), I thought it looked close but it was going to be Christine who got the ax then it would be Becky's to lose. 

Nothing against Christine, of course, as she has been outstanding, but I'm now doubly sad because I thought the final should have ended up being Becky and Frank.

Josh has really been stepping it up lately, but I think they will give it to Christine in the end. Good for her and she is amazing. I really did want a Becky/Frank contest, though. I still think they were the best of the bunch, with Christine a close third.

As this one and Hell's Kitchen comes to a close next week, and with Hotel Hell already done for the season, I'm ready for a break. I have definitely enjoyed Ramsay nights but I cannot sustain 3 hours a week (2 hours actual time spent) much longer.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

From early on, I had Becky as the favorite to run away with this. But she seemed to peak about midway through the show and then started to fall off ever since. That lamb dish that Josh did is what Becky's dishes used to look like. As much as I wanted both girls in the final, Josh did step up and produce when he had to and Becky didn't.

For a brief moment, I almost though Christine's blindness was an act. When she was standing next to Josh after the mystery box challenge, she turned to him and reached out and grabbed his arm. How did she know exactly where he was?


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> From early on, I had Becky as the favorite to run away with this. But she seemed to peak about midway through the show and then started to fall off ever since. That lamb dish that Josh did is what Becky's dishes used to look like. As much as I wanted both girls in the final, Josh did step up and produce when he had to and Becky didn't.
> 
> For a brief moment, I almost though Christine's blindness was an act. When she was standing next to Josh after the mystery box challenge, she turned to him and reached out and grabbed his arm. How did she know exactly where he was?


http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/06/21/masterchef-christine-ha-blind/



> Its a very common misconception that people think blindness is all or nothing, its not true at all, says Christine, who gradually lost her sight between 1999 and 2007 due to an autoimmune disease called Neuromyelitis optica. From a medical standpoint, doctors call my vision counting fingers. If you hold your hand 10 to 12 inches from my face, I could count your fingers as long as the lighting isnt too dark or glaring. The way I often describe it is that its like if you take a really hot shower and then you look into the foggy bathroom mirror, where you only see vague shapes and shadows.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

plateau10 said:


> http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/06/21/masterchef-christine-ha-blind/


Thanks, I hadn't seen that. :up:


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Thanks, I hadn't seen that. :up:


Thank you. I was curious myself, but not curious enough to look it up until you mentioned it.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Thanks, I *hadn't seen* that. :up:





plateau10 said:


> Thank you. I was curious myself, but not curious enough to *look it up* until you mentioned it.


Tsk tsk.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

the listings say this on Monday night Sept 10

hope nobody misses this


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jamesl said:


> the listings say this on Monday night Sept 10
> 
> hope nobody misses this


The listings are correct; it has to move to Monday so SYTYCD can move its final two episodes to Tuesday, in order for The X Factor to start this Wednesday (so it can end before Christmas, presumably).


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

yay


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Happy with the results!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Glad Christine won but the entree was a mess. Looked delicious. So I guess it's not all about the presentation. Especially in her case.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It sounded like Josh would have won if his lobster hadn't been raw.

Overall, I think Christine deserved the win. She was amazing all season - and I think they had to be hyper-critical for both meals as they were obviously exceptional (apart from the raw lobster).


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't think it would have mattered what either of them cooked, Christine winning was the better story. I knew from the start she would win and I'm glad she did.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

:up: :up: :up:

My recording got fouled up, so I just FF'ed to the ending.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

tiams said:


> I don't think it would have mattered what either of them cooked, Christine winning was the better story. I knew from the start she would win and I'm glad she did.


The better story for sure, but I thought it would be too Hollywoody. Notwithstanding my earlier cynical view, she 100% earned her win.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

tiams said:


> I don't think it would have mattered what either of them cooked, Christine winning was the better story. I knew from the start she would win and I'm glad she did.


My GF said that. Not only do I disagree (she deserved the win regardless of her story)...but at the point of the finale, why would production care about who wins? Season over.

A good point a couple posts ago about her being consistently better through the season. I would have afforded her more mistakes and still let her win. It's an annoyance of mine how good chefs often get the shaft on these shows for one bad performance. In a competition about a profession, body of work should factor in.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> My GF said that. Not only do I disagree (she deserved the win regardless of her story)...but at the point of the finale, why would production care about who wins? Season over.


At the point of the finale, the story doesn't have an ending yet. The best story ending is Christine winning.

And I never said she didn't deserve it.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

MonsterJoe said:


> My GF said that. Not only do I disagree (she deserved the win regardless of her story)...but at the point of the finale, why would production care about who wins? Season over.


Marketability! The SHOW is over, but the potential profits aren't! There's the cookbook, personal appearances/management and other promotional aspects that they can cash in on.

Kinda like American Idol - it ain't over until they wring every last penny in record sales and appearances out of the winner!



MonsterJoe said:


> A good point a couple posts ago about her being consistently better through the season. I would have afforded her more mistakes and still let her win. It's an annoyance of mine how good chefs often get the shaft on these shows for one bad performance. In a competition about a profession, body of work should factor in.


Agreed, and I think in shows like this, they DO take that into consideration (along with what I mentioned above!).


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Agreed, and I think in shows like this, they DO take that into consideration (along with what I mentioned above!).


Maybe I'm just wired to react based on the big deal the Colicchio has always made about NOT taking that into consideration AT ALL. He talks about it like he's proud and it irritates me.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

tiams said:


> And I never said she didn't deserve it.


No - but the implication was that she won because of her story and not her cooking. I was just disagreeing with what I inferred from your post.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Glad to see Christine as the winner. Her palate and consistency gave her the edge.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, I'm kind of glad it's over. I kind of felt like Josh was the winner. Not that I was rooting for him, or either of them actually...I was still bummed that it wasn't Frank and Becky. But I was pretty sure that, unless there were glaring problems, Christine would get the win as long as it was close.

I don't think they chose her based on her challenges but sometimes I felt like she got a little edge here and there because of it. Over all I feel like these judges are fair.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MonsterJoe said:


> Maybe I'm just wired to react based on the big deal the Colicchio has always made about NOT taking that into consideration AT ALL.


That's a different show with a different set of rules.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> That's a different show with a different set of rules.


oh, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

After 10 or whatever of these, they need to throw all of the winners into Hell's Kitchen.

Or give the prize be a choice of whatever they get now and going onto hell's kitchen.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

mattack said:


> After 10 or whatever of these, they need to throw all of the winners into Hell's Kitchen.
> 
> Or give the prize be a choice of whatever they get now and going onto hell's kitchen.


that wouldn't be fair, these amateur home cooks would run circles around the professional chefs


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mattack said:


> Or give the prize be a choice of whatever they get now and going onto hell's kitchen.


What they get now is $250,000 and a cookbook published.

What you get if you lose HK: AFAIK, nothing.

What you get if you win HK: a $250,000 job as "head chef" (where you still have to work under the restaurant's "executive chef")

Not much of a choice, if you ask me, although giving the winner her prize _and_ putting her on a future HK may not be such a bad idea.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Not to mention the fact that HK is a reality show and Masterchef is more a competition!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Master Chef is (so far) a classy show while Hell's Kitchen seems to attract an enormous percentage of trashy contestants.
I don't want any crossover.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I didn't word it well, I meant still give them some huge pile of cash, but not as much, but let them go on HC.

BTW, Christine was on Nightline last night. I listened to the audio podcast (free).


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Video of Christine's interview here.. http://abcnews.go.com/nightline


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Video of Christine's interview here.. http://abcnews.go.com/nightline


Her oven mitts made me laugh.

They said her cookbook is out next week, cool.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow this makes me sad.. Such talent too. 

http://www.tmz.com/2013/10/11/masterchef-finalist-josh-marks-dead-suicide/#ixzz2hTdORwhP


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Wow this makes me sad.. Such talent too.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2013/10/11/masterchef-finalist-josh-marks-dead-suicide/#ixzz2hTdORwhP


Indeed 

I really liked him.

Somebody needs to slap me the next time I read a news story and then scroll down to see the comments. There must be a moron squad out there seeking any and all news stories for the purpose of making assinine, troll-style, comments. I need to commit to resisting the temptation to look.


----------

